# My first planted aquarium Week 1



## jborneo3 (Apr 30, 2014)

My for real planted aquarium. Feeding Macro and Micro nutrients 3 times a week. Planning to change water once a week.How much water change do I do a week? Thinking about 25%. Oh the diffuser is off because its night time. Just turned the lights on just for the pic. Light and CO2 is set for 8 hrs a day. How many counts per second should I set it in? Need more planting for my terrace and still looking for a good background. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I LOVE what you did on the right there!!!! Subscribed, can't wait to see what happens here!


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Its going to look awsome when it grows in. As far as counting ur co2 bubbles its differnt for every one bit a good start off is 1 bub a second watch your ph at the end of the day and fish as well make sure there not gasping at the surface. Check you KH as well. And the target is 30 ppmof co2 but with out a tester its semi a guess. Cant hurt but pick up a co2 drop checker fill with ro water add the drops that come with it place it in there away from your diffuser and it should go from blue to green meaning ro water is nuetral at 7. Ph when it turns green your in your target co2 at 30 ppm and the ro water ph in the checker has dropped. Theres alot im missing hope aome one else will chime in with some good knowledge. Good luck. Mark


----------



## BobLsaget (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like this wasn't answered about water changes. You say you are dosing 3x a week. Are you dosing EI? If so then 50% water change once a week is what is usually recommended.


----------

